# Day 2 embies transferred - Low cell number



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi All

Hope you dont mind me posting here. I have just returned from Barcelona where I have had 2 frozen embies transferred. They were only day 2 but one was only 3 cell and one 2 cell. I think the doctor said that before one was frozen it was a 6 cell, but not sure about the other one. These cell numbers do seem very low, and i was just wondering if there's any point holding out much hope or if it's totally pointless with such low cell numbers

Thanks Girls

BB xxxxxxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi BB

Although i dont have any proof as yet... i have read lots of    posts that gives everyone hope for embyos from blasts down to your little 2 cell!! noone really knows why some implant and others dont but you have every chance of a pregnancy!!! also i have read that embryos do lose cells in the freeze/thaw but i know they can also divide just as quick.
Good luck sweetie       
look forward to reading some lovely news soon 
melanieb xx


----------



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Hey MelB,
thanks so much for putting my mind at rest! I guess it is just a waiting game now! 
Also, best of luck to you as well, you must be going through the mill too! 
Lots of luck &      
BB xxxxxxxx


----------



## Josyl (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi BernieBill

BAck in November I had 2 frozen enbryo's replaced, one was a 2 cell and the other originally was a 4 cell but deteriorated during the thawing process and when replaced was a 3 cell, I now have a healthy and beautiful 2 year old so it does work.  Keep thinking lots of happy positive thoughts and visualise your embryos bedding in for 9 months.

Good luck sweetie

xxx


----------



## Lilly123 (Jan 18, 2009)

my baby girl was a day 2 2 cell embie


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, i had 2,2 day 4cells transferred and got twins, so i woulkd not discount your embies.
good luck


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi, When is your test date?

Im in similar postion. My embryos were frozen on Day 2, a 3 cell and a 4 cell. When thawed I ended up with a 2 cell which hadnt divided any further and a 3 cell which had jumped back and cell which was unusual but might sort itself out once it was put back so I have 2 embryos on board but was told my chances might be limited but still a chance so its just a waiting game. Have u had any symptons?


----------

